# Inpatient hospital costs for cohabiting partner



## Dr. Robotnik (27 Apr 2007)

My Girlfriend recently had to be admitted to hospital. She earns E22k (weekly gross 423/net 394) annually, and is in debt of about E1.5k. She will likely not be paid for time out of work. 

My salary is E35K, and I have about E8K in savings. I don't mind helping her pay any medical bills, but know she will protest, and feel bad if I have do- she is suffering from depression, and has repeatedly refused help with money from me. 

We have been living together for 9 months, splitting E200 rent, is it likely that she will be able to get a medical card? I still have no idea what the costs will be, or what the length of the stay will be.


----------



## Dr. Robotnik (27 Apr 2007)

*Re: Q's about medical costs*

Actually, because we went in through A&E it looks like the bill mught be a maximum of E600, a lot less than I had initially anticipated. Sorry for clogging up the board. 

[broken link removed]

Any other other input is still welcome though.


----------



## Cashstrapped (27 Apr 2007)

Hi, the HSE website has a link on it to see if you qualify for a Medical Card/ GP Visit card you should check that out for her.  Good Luck


----------



## CMCR (30 Apr 2007)

On the basis of her income and the information you supply above, it would intially appear to me that her income is too high to qualify for a medical card. The weekly income limit for a single person under 66 is €184, so even taking weekly rent and travel expenses from her salary, she still may be above the limit. 

It may however be worth applying for a GP Visit Card. The weekly income limit there is €276, so by taking her weekly rent and travel expenses into account, she may qualify. 

The important thing to bear in mind is that even if she is not sure if she qualifies for either card, she must apply. The Local Health Office will assess her for both Cards either way. In addition, do remember the HSE has discretion to issue medical cards and GP Visit Cards to those who may not normally qualify, often for reasons of hardship or medical necessity. 

It's also worth noting that earlier this year, the Minister for Health and Children announced they are reviewing the existing medical card and GP Visit Card income guidelines - I have no further information as to how this review is progressing save that the income limits I refer to above are current. 

I don't know also if she has considered applying for a Drugs Payment Scheme Card - these free cards will limit the cost of her medicines to €88 per month and can be a considerable saving, particiarly if she is on long-term medication. 

Of course, if she qualifies for a medical card - all approved medicines are free. If she qualifies for a GP Visit Card - it will only cover free visits to her GP, she will still have to pay for any medicines and hospital charges. 

The limit on charges for public beds in public hospitals is €60 per day, to a maximum of €600 per year for 2007. If this fee is onerous, she may of course contact her Local Health Office who may waive this fee on hardship grounds. 

Other than that, you don't give enough information on your circumstances so it is difficult to advise on other supports that you may apply for. It may be a case that your partner could apply for Illness Benefit (provided she has enough PRSI contributions) for the days she is out of work - her employer is of course not legally obliged to pay her while she is off work. 

For questions about other potential benefits/supports you might apply for, I suggest therefore you give the Citizens Information Phone Service a call at Lo-call 1890 777 121 (available from Monday-Friday from 9am-9pm). All contact is in complete confidence and you don't even have to give your name. 

On a final note, I'm not sure if you've heard of this organisation, but AWARE offer support to those living with depression and their friends and family. 

The AWARE helpline 1890 303 302 provides a non-judgemental listening ear to people who may be distressed or worried, or just need someone to talk to. You can also call the helpline if you are worried about someone who may be depressed or for information about depression or Aware services. 

AWARE helpline operates 7 days per week (10am-10pm), on Thursdsays and weekends (i.e., Thursday - Sunday) it operates after 10pm. 

I hope the above has been of assistance. 

CMCR.


----------



## MLE (30 Apr 2007)

"





CMCR said:


> On the basis of her income and the information you supply above, it would intially appear to me that her income is too high to qualify for a medical card. The weekly income limit for a single person under 66 is €184, so even taking weekly rent and travel expenses from her salary, she still may be above the limit.
> 
> It may however be worth applying for a GP Visit Card. The weekly income limit there is €276, so by taking her weekly rent and travel expenses into account, she may qualify. "
> 
> ...


----------

